# help please



## shauna_sarim cornflake (Mar 26, 2008)

micheal is loosing weight hes rather sinny and he was rather tubby he is wormed reguarly he was wormed a week ago but he was wormed befor this aswell he was wormed the 19th of january and the 1st of april he is still having the same quantity of food and is in a 6 acre field with 1 othe horse a shetland does anyone have any sugestions


----------



## michelleice (Nov 28, 2007)

How old is he/she? has they had there teeth done lately sometimes this stops them eating


----------



## suki001 (Mar 31, 2008)

Lots of reasons why they can drop weight. like michelleice said what age is your horse and has an equine dentist checked his teeth. sometimes when they're teeth are changing or there's a prob they can drop weight. Also youngsters have growth spurts and shoot up - they can look a bit rangy when this happens. it's also worth having a worm count done to check the levels (although it can't really check for tapeworm) and it's only about £6 or so. If you're really concerned then maybe call your vet for advice. Do you use a weigh tape at all. not always accurate but if you use it the same way each time it'll give you a benchmark weight to keep an eye on.


----------



## shauna_sarim cornflake (Mar 26, 2008)

hes 11 months now its more his bell and bum that has gone exstremely skinny but vet is coming out this week to see if hes ready for the castration so will get him to check everything hes still eating goood he gets 2 feed a day and 2 haynets and he eats them all the vet weiged him last time so will ask him to do it again when he comes out


----------

